# Weather Tech Floor Mats



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

So, I ordered a set of "Digital Fit" floor mats from Weather Tech today. Has anyone else purchased these mats and if so, how are they holding up?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Havent ordered a set for the cruze. But I have owned a few pairs. Excellent mats. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Fit perfect, hold up great.....had them in my last 8 and currently in 5 of my cars......they'd be in the others but not made for them.
You'll never have a car/truck without them again.......can you tell I like them?

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I don't have the weathertechs but I have Husky floor liners @ 100 for front and rear and they have saved my carpet from spillage with the lips on the ends to stop liquid from leaving the mats. Not sure if the Weather techs have them or not but anything other than carpet mats is a bonus. 
Here is a link to the Huskys Husky Liners Floor Mats, Free Same Day Shipping on Husky Floor Mats for Cars, Trucks & SUVs

They also have the Weathertechs to compare and make a decision.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I have weather tech for front and back, love em' 

Just wish they had a trunk liner that fit the diesel...if I remember correctly when I got mine over a year ago it said the trunk liner was for all Cruze except diesel...maybe that's changed..


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I ordered the GM rubber ones for winter. They were a lot cheaper and look pretty good.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have the weather techs. They're not perfect - but they're the best thing I've ever used from the aftermarket. 

My biggest complaint is that their MILF in the red shoes didn't come in the box.


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

I have them in the front , and I am also happy with them. I also supported US workers in the process.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have them front and rear, only complaint is the front lip facing the front passenger seats does not sit flush, which allows water or dirt underneath.

Otherwise they are fantastic.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Mine are holding up well; I think I've had them a year. Got the trunk liner too this summer (after I completed "Project Eco 6MT gets Spare Tire"). Been buying WeatherTech probably too much. Got full front/rear mats for my Cruze, Odyssey, Silverado, and my sister-in-law's Elantra. Got side window deflectors for my sister's Focus.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

I have them in the front, rear and trunk. Ordered directly from weather tech. All fit and look great . Only problem you have to remove one in trunk to fill DEF but you have to move carpet anyway and it is only once in a great while. I think it was close to $300 for the whole set but worth it in the snow belt.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a set, Passenger is great rear is great, Driver's sucks, I need to get in touch with them about it. I'm sure they will make it right.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Well, thanks for all the info! Most of you seem happy with them so looks like I made a good choice! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

After reading a lot of reviews I went with the husky liners and after a year I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I have weather tech for front and back, love em'
> 
> Just wish they had a trunk liner that fit the diesel...if I remember correctly when I got mine over a year ago it said the trunk liner was for all Cruze except diesel...maybe that's changed..


Not for diesels assuming they may be a hassle to keep lifting to fill def tank or the floor is raised enough to not conform like the rest of us.

Those with either aftermarket set and GM set, no issues with the mats interfering with the clutch pedal? I have a Walmart set and at times when the car wash guys put em back in they catch the clutch pedal on return.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

We have them on the two CTD's and the Cruze Eco as well as an Outback, WRX, and Honda Odyssey. Basically, everything we drive.

OEM rubber mats stink. The lip is just high enough to capture a big pool of salt water, so when you go around a corner it sloshes over and stains the carpet.


----------

